# Has anyone reached the top of the icsi waiting list in October?. GRI



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi has anyone reached the top of the icsi waiting list in October, and is waiting to hear from GRI for the next step.

Me and my DH reached the top of the list for icsi on the 24th October, was told that i wont be called up until the new year?, for screening?!.
Does anyone know what they mean for screening?, ive had bloods taken every time ive been to the ACS dept. And on my last appointment i had an internal scan. The doctor at the time said ''all looked well'' the only thing he said was i have a high womb, but didn't say anything else.

Does anyone know when the appointments get sent out for treatment for people that reached the top of the icsi list in October?.

Sam x


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi sammilb, it usually takes at least 3 months after reaching the top of the list and starting probably, add a month or two due to Christmas and the problems  there  having at  the moment.x


----------



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

hi. Hope your well.

Im sure i heard that they are having work done at that dept hence people being held up?. x


----------

